# Best $200 wood smoker.



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Are there any good wood smokers for around $200? I've seen some at Academy but don't know how good they do. I have a 600 lb monster that works great but it is too heavy to roll around my backyard and I need to be able to do that.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Ugly drum smokers are the way to go at that price range.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/4194388052.html


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

the hook said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/for/4194388052.html


No phone number and wont respond to emails. i have tried...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Seriously - a UDS (Upright Drum Smoker) is the way to go. Best dang BBQ pit for under $200. MUCH better than any store-bought junk at that price.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...your-own-smoker-from-a-55-gallon-drum#slide-1


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Seriously - a UDS (Upright Drum Smoker) is the way to go. Best dang BBQ pit for under $200. MUCH better than any store-bought junk at that price.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...your-own-smoker-from-a-55-gallon-drum#slide-1


I'll be making one during my vacation in a few weeks.

Anyone have a few 55 gallon drums they want to part with?? I'll pay of course.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

the hook said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/for/4194388052.html





Never easy said:


> No phone number and wont respond to emails. i have tried...


You guys don't want this smoker. I have had the same one since '06 ish. I highly doubt he paid 950 for it. I paid 600 new back then at Academy. Also, there are several pieces missing and/or rusted out on that bucket of junk. Mine is in MUCH better condition and I bet I couldn't get 3 bills for it if I wanted to sell.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

txjustin said:


> I'll be making one during my vacation in a few weeks.
> 
> Anyone have a few 55 gallon drums they want to part with?? I'll pay of course.


Supposedly Burbank Barrel & Drum will sell brand new barrels at a reasonable price. No worries that way about what was in it.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Agree with UDS*

A UDS is hard to beat for the price, it really turns out some good meat. 
Certain since of pride cooking some good food on something you made to boot. About 15 lbs of charcoal along with some chunks of hickory will get me 20+ hours of burn time. Long story short, UDS for the $200 range.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

I like my masterbuilt digital electric smoker. No flash heat nice and steady temp. 4 shelves, water pan. uses wood chips easly found. and small enough to use in the backyard. 177.00 at Walmart on line. Less than 200 at Bass Pro.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Not to hijack, but how hard is it to make an UDS? I have no grinder, welder etc. I saw the popular mechanics site but it seems to be missing a lot of info.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

PortHoleDiver said:


> I like my masterbuilt digital electric smoker. No flash heat nice and steady temp. 4 shelves, water pan. uses wood chips easly found. and small enough to use in the backyard. 177.00 at Walmart on line. Less than 200 at Bass Pro.


Jeeeez my Masterbuilt was close to 3 at Sams...I do like it tho


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is the digital without the window or remote. I don't need the window, has anyone seen one after it is used a few times? The windows get covered like in any smoker and a pain to clean. That is why I opted to go with the non window. Walmart total with three year extended warranty and shipping $220.00.:dance:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

YEP on the window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

got me a used "old country" off of craigslist. paid 200$ for it:bounce:.It is still so new I had to remove a couple stickers from it. Even came with a cover. Going to do "beer can chicken" sunday for a trial run and see how it operates:cheers:. I have already cleaned it and fired it up to get a idea on temps and fire control before I start smoking on it. The test will be sunday....:biggrin:

new at academy it lists for $399.99 think i dun good:mpd:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Can't see the grates, etc., but it certainly looks like you done real good on that one.

I would have been all over that deal.

Post up pictures of your masterpiece on the smoker.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

tec,I have the same problem as you.Mine is just too heavy to move around when I'm mowing or need to get outta the wind.It's a great smoker though,so I'm going to put better wheels on it and a tongue that slides up under the wood rack that I can hook onto the 4wheeler or mower.I'll never own a thin,light weight smoker again.Now,the UDS is a different deal.I'm planning on building one for smaller cook-a-thons.My 1st imatation smoker that looked like the real deal with firebox and double doors was light weight made out of sheetmetal,and I know for a fact,in cooler weather when I like to smoke,it used twice as much wood if there was any wind at all.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess I'll just put my heavy smoker on concrete pads and leave it in one place.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> Can't see the grates, etc., but it certainly looks like you done real good on that one.
> 
> I would have been all over that deal.
> 
> Post up pictures of your masterpiece on the smoker.


The grates are in as good of shape as the outside!:cheers:

well i did not get any pictures of the food i cooked but the thing worked great! I do need some sort of a catch can for the grease and such that leaks from it while cooking. my great danes were steady licking the concrete while i was cooking. I did cook beef ribs for the first time and they awesome. VERY pleased with the smoker!:biggrin:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Never easy said:


> The grates are in as good of shape as the outside!:cheers:
> 
> well i did not get any pictures of the food i cooked but the thing worked great! I do need some sort of a catch can for the grease and such that leaks from it while cooking. my great danes were steady licking the concrete while i was cooking. I did cook beef ribs for the first time and they awesome. VERY pleased with the smoker!:biggrin:


 Great job on the ribs..... and an even better job buying the smoker.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

just got the exact same old country smoker as a grad gift/bday present this saturday. excited to throw some meat on it.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> just got the exact same old country smoker as a grad gift/bday present this saturday. excited to throw some meat on it.


 lots of great info here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142246/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-smoker-review


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I got the propane fueled smoker. Its easy to regulate temp and isnt very heavy.
I think it was around 250 at Bass Pro. I have had it for years and love it.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been happy with this one, with the side fire box extra attachment. Very Versatile pit.
http://www.basspro.com/CharGriller-Outlaw-Charcoal-Grill/product/10219189/


----------

